# CMS Programm gesucht!!!!



## battle_fee (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich suche ein CMS Programm zum einfachen Erstellen einer Website.
Das Programm sollte möglichst* einfach* zu bedienen sein. Die Website wird jetzt nicht so eine Große, halt eine einfache Site. Dabei verzichte ich gerne auf manche Features, die ein anderes Programm bieten würde...

MfG battle_fee


----------



## klyer (19. Mai 2009)

Typo3, Joomla!, Drupal
meine Empfehlung: Joomla!, sehr gut für Anfänger und Einsteiger

meine Website ist auch mit Joomla! entstanden.


----------



## battle_fee (19. Mai 2009)

thx schon mal


----------



## aurionkratos (19. Mai 2009)

Wobei bei Joomla! viel zu übertrieben für deine Zwecke, du schießt damit mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.

Ich würde dir das oben genannte Drupal empfehlen.


----------



## k-b (19. Mai 2009)

Wordpress!

Einfach zu bedienen und einfach zu installieren


----------



## Kadauz (19. Mai 2009)

Würde auch Wordpress vorschlagen. Iss eigentlich eine blog Software, lässt sich aber auch gut für Homepages missbrauchen.


----------



## chrisomato (21. Mai 2009)

Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla.
In der Reihenfolge.
Musst halt mal schauen, ob Wordpress füpr deine Twecke ausreicht.
Wenn nicht mal Drupal ausprobieren.
Joomla wirste denke ich noch nicht brauchen.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn es mehr in Richtung private Seite/Blog geht, dann Wordpress (reicht völlig).
Für Umfangreiche Seiten mit Datenverwaltung dann Drupal, Joomla oder Typo3 (wobei das schon seeehr mächtig ist, in vielen Fällen wohl Overkill).

Wenn man etwas Ahnung von HTML und CSS hat, kann man vor allem mit Drupal und Typo3 Portale auf höchstem Niveau zusammenbauen, aber mit 4-6 Wochen Lernphase muss man schon rechnen bei einem richtigen CMS...


----------



## Undtot (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du in richtung Games gehen willst, dann kann ich dir clansphere.de empfehlen. Dort findest du ebenfalls hunderte weiterer Module und zahlreiche kostenlose Templates.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (15. August 2009)

Auch Gut Für Clans ist Webspell habe es selbst auf meiner HP!
http://hitechclan.funpic.de


----------



## GraphixGooch (24. August 2009)

webspell ist zu einfach zu hacken und mehr für clans gedacht. ich denke für deine zwecke reicht mozilo vollkommen aus. mozilo - Wir machen Websites einfach. :: Willkommen :: Willkommen bei mozilo! bei fragen steh ich dir gerne zur verfügung.


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2009)

Nochmal ein kleiner Anhang von mir 

Joomla! ist durchaus ein sehr gutes CMS, allerdings für dich sicherlich oversized.
Drupal oder Wordpress ist das richtige für dich und wenn du ein Desogn selbst erstellen möchtest, aber nicht viel Ahnung von css, html usw. hast kannst du mal Artisteer 2 ausprobieren 
Damit lassen sich spielend leicht Designs für Joomla!, Drupal und Wordpress erstellen, wobei die herkömmliche Variante per Editor (z.B. Notepad++) besstens zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Webstyler (29. August 2009)

Ich selber nutze php-Fusion seit Jahren hatte vorher auch Joomla udn andere ausprobiert.

Was man halt braucht ist webspace mit PHP udn mysql aber das ist aj bei allen so


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2009)

CMSMadeSimple 
Oder selbst schreiben - macht eh viel mehr Spaß und man hat etwas auf seine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes...


----------



## bingo88 (3. September 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> CMSMadeSimple
> Oder selbst schreiben - macht eh viel mehr Spaß und man hat etwas auf seine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenes...


Ist allerdings nur ne Alternative, wenn du genug Zeit und Motivation mitbringst ;o)


----------

